# Problem beim einbinden von jar und class datei



## Dennis (15. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

würde gerne ein Applet mit mehreren Dateien auf meine Homepage einbinden. Habe auch schon eine jar datei erstellt, die ich wie folgt aufrufe:

<Applet code=Hauptfenster.class archive=test.jar width=800 height=600>
</applet>

Hauptfenster.class und test.jar sind auch in dem gleichen Verzeichnis wie die HTML Datei.

Jetzt zeigt mir der Browser aber nur ein rotes Kreuz in der linken oberen Ecke an. Wenn ich dann die Java Konsole öffne steht da:

java.lang.IllegalArgumentException

	at sun.net.www.ParseUtil.decode(Unknown Source)

	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.Handler.openConnection(Unknown Source)

	at java.net.URL.openConnection(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.getAccessControlContext(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.getClassLoader(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createAppletThread(Unknown Source)

	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.init(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.appletInit(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.viewer.LifeCycleManager.initAppletPanel(Unknown Source)

	at sun.plugin.viewer.IExplorerPluginObject$Initer.run(Unknown Source)


Kann es sein das ich in den java Dateien irgendwas falsch gemacht habe? Habe jetzt nur in der Hautfenster.java import.applet.*; stehen. Fehlt da noch was?

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen. Danke.

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## RoadRunner0 (16. Feb 2005)

muß das nicht 
	
	
	
	





```
import java.applet.Applet;
```
 heißen

und jedes Unterverzeichnis muß selbst aufgerufen werden:
sprich wenn du das MouseEvent verwenden willst muß da 

```
import java.awt.event.*;
```
 stehen und nicht nur 
	
	
	
	





```
import java.awt.*;
```

Hoffe ich konnt die helfen.
lg RoadRunner0


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Feb 2005)

Wenn die imports fehlerhaft sind kannst du deinen Code erst gar nicht kompilieren.

Die Exeption hat auch so nichts mit den imports zu tun. Setze die  Attribute in dem Html-Tag mal in Anführungszeichen :
<Applet code="Hauptfenster.class" archive="test.jar" width="800" height="600">


----------



## Dennis (22. Feb 2005)

Habe die Attribute jetzt in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Jetzt zeigt er mir folgendes:

java.lang.ExeptionInInitalizerError

caused by
java.security.AccessControlException

Wat nu???[/code]


----------



## Gast (22. Feb 2005)

du mußt dein Applet signieren, ich denk mal du wolltest dateien oder so öffnen und das dürfen Applets aber nicht ohne weiteres


----------



## Dennis (22. Feb 2005)

Und wie signiere ich mein Applet?


----------



## Gast (22. Feb 2005)

tjaaa, hab ich noch nie machen müssen.

sonst mußt mal bei sun.java.com vorbeischauen, die haben für alles ein Tutorial


----------



## Ilja (18. Nov 2005)

such hier im forum mach "applet signatur"


----------



## harry (18. Nov 2005)

Das tool "jarsigner" steht im bin-Verzeichnis des JDKs. Brauchst nur noch ein Zertifikat zum signieren. Das kannst dir im einfachsten Fall mit keytool (auch im bin-Verzeichnis) selbst erstellen.

hth
Harry


----------

